# Navigating across iamge While in Adjustment Brush or Spot Reoval Brush



## GregJ (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm almost embarrassed to ask this because I'm wasting gurus' time with some simple question that I should already know, but for years while I'm in a RAW file do some basic developing, I zoom in and use the adjustment brush or healing brushes, etc., but then I need to navigate to a different part of the image but no longer have the hand because I'm in the brush.  So I click on "don" which gives me the movement hand back and move to where I want to go off-frame then click on the brush spot again.  Stupid, I know.  There has to be a way to navigate to far parts of the zoomed in image without exiting the brush while staying in that brush and not re-starting, right?  

Also, one common thing I always do....  Let's say I have full length people subjects against an interesting background, like architecture or some famous landscape.  Global corrections applied to the image, like higher amounts of clarity, warmth, vibrance, luminance and sharpening is great for that background (like buildings) but very bad for the skin and faces.  So of course, like we all do, I zoom in on the faces and paint an adjustment brush on the faces and remove the clarity, sharpening, vibrance, etc.... and adjust the WB for the faces.  No problem.  Works great and is one of the most powerful things about LR.  It keeps us from going to Photoshop and using masks and layers and blending....  But I was just wondering, how does that action really behave from the start?  What is the start point when you go to the adjustment brush -- your last brush adjustment?  The global adjustment you just applied top the image?  In other words, when I initially apply the global adjustments to the whole image and then paint the face with an adjustment brush using the new sliders, that over-rides the global adjustment and adjusts it back to where I want it for the faces, right?  Does it start over at zero or does the new adjustment just override the global adjustments that have already been made?  Or are those global adjustments completely masked out to start with?


----------



## clee01l (Jun 23, 2015)

When using the brush tool, press the {spacebar} and while holding it down, the hand appears allowing you to reposition the screen. 

There are local (brush) presets and there are global development presets.  While they make the same kinds of adjustments, they are separate. The brush tool for example has a list of 14 local adjustment presets. In addition you can move the sliders to create a custom setting.  These custom settings can be saved as a user local adjustment preset  It should be noted that the last local adjustment setting is remembered for the next time you enter the tool.  The Local brush, Gradated Filter and the Radial filter all use the same set of presets and remember the last setting used no matter which of these three tools was chosen last. 

If you use an extreme example you will see the behavior of a local brush versus a global adjustment 
Set the global exposure to +4.00 Set a local brush to -4.00 Paint over parts of the image with the brush.  The area around the brush will be overexposed by 4 stops, the area inside the brush strokes will have a zero exposure correction (-4 +4 =0)


----------



## GregJ (Jun 23, 2015)

Cletus -- for 5 years I have been closing the brush to get the hand back in order to move the screen.....  All I had to do was hit the darn space bar?  Who would know.  If I weren't so lazy I'm sure I could have asked 4 years ago.  Thanks.  And your explanation of the local brush and its slider corrections is very important.  It is as I suspected.  The global is there and then the brush takes over and starts from that point in the area painted.  But that also makes me wonder, if you are at a (conceptual) plus 4 on the global and then go minus 2 on the local brush, you are still plus 2 on the result.  That is important to know because I usually want a lot of clarity on the background but none or minus clarity on the faces.  So a negative 2 on the brush might only pull it back to plus 2 if you started at -4.  That means your corrections have to be a little more radical on the brush sliders if you are starting from global corrections that were already applied and little extreme, like a lot of clarity or vibrance and then you want to pull that way back on a face.  
 Also extremely interesting to know that all three tools local adjustment tools remember the last setting used on any one of them.  Everyone should know that.  It really is important to understand this as you start brushing in local adjustments, especially on faces. Nice explanation. I'm sure you have covered this in other parts of the Board and I missed it.


----------

